# Sticky  Recipes



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Feel free to post your favorite recipes to this thread.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Linomstien Mead (mel-o-myth)

Makes ~6 gallons

21 lbs Orange blossum or clover honey
9 Lemons'
9 Limes
3 oz Raisons
1.5 tsp dried rosemary
3 tsp ground mace
1.5 Tb ground ginger
1.5 tsp yeast nutrient
2 packets D-47 or 71b yeast

Rinse and cut lemons and limes to fit in 6.5 gallon glass carboy. Add all other ingrediants except honey and yeast. Place in sink with warm water ti preheat glass.

Mix Honey with 1.5 gallons water and bring to 160F. Hold for 10 min while scimming off foam from honey.

Add 1 gallon hot water to carboy. 

Add honey mixture to carboy.

Add cool water to where cardaboy startes to narrow at top (~5.5 gallon level)

Add yeast when cools to room temperature. If ferment area is cool (under 68F then use D-47yeast. If warmer use 71B.

Fermentation should start in 1 to 2 days.

After about 2 weeks when fermentation starts to slow add @1 pint of distilled water weekly to top off carboy. This should take 6 weeks or so but if you add it to fast or soon it may foam over.

After @ 4 to 6 months fruit should drop to bottom.

Rack into 6 gallon carboy and stablize with shulfite and sorbate if desired. Top off with water. Stablized mead can be bottled in 2 weeks. Unstablized will need to bulk age for 6 to 12 months longer before bottling.


Makes a very nice summer drink.

WWW


----------



## Mickey328 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, that sounds yummy!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

6 to 8 cups flowers
1 gal water
3 lbs sugar 
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/4 tsp tannin
3 tsps. acid blend or juice from 2 lemons
1 Campden tab (optional)
1 pkt champagne yeast

Be sure to pick flowers where they haven't been sprayed with any herbicides. Pick after the dew has dried. Be sure and remove any green.

rinse well, put in 2 qt sauce pan, cover with 1 qt water and bring to a simmer, cover with tight fitting lid, turn off fire and let steep for a couple of hours. Boil remaining water and add sugar or honey, skin any foam off top and let cool.
Strain the flower water into sanitized carboy, add sugar water, yeast nutrient, tannin, and acid. If you use the Camden add it now. cover and add air lock. wait 24 hours and pitch the yeast. ferment 3 to 5 days, until sg is at 3 or 4 percent. rack into secondary fermenter and let it work another month. Stabilize and sweeten if needed. Dandelion wine takes a year to get drinkable, and needs to be kept in the dark.


----------



## Stubblejumper (Apr 15, 2013)

10lbs 2-row
8 oz carapils
4 oz caramel 60
4 oz roasted barley

Mash in 4gallons at 168 to hold 155 for 60 minutes
Sparge to make 6 gallons

1oz Apollo hops 60 min
1oz Citra hops 30 min
1oz Citra hops 5 min
Dry hop 1oz Centennial

Add 1lb Agave syrup for 20min

White labs California Ale Yeast

Big hoppy brew with a kick, I brewed this again last weekend got the OG 1.070, now thats some mashin.


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

My house ESB:

5 gallons, OG 1.056, FG 1.018, 12.5 SRM, 37 IBU
9# Pale malt (maris otter if available)
12oz crystal 60
4oz special B

Mash high @ 156 for 60 min
Boil 60 minutes with fuggle hops (mine are 4.5%); 1.8oz @ 60, 0.6oz @ 20, 0.4oz at flameout

Pop in fermenter with wyeast 1968, london esb, for 4-6 weeks, bottle or keg at 2.0 volumes of CO2. Improves with a little age and gets really good at 8-10 wks.


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

I am also quite partial to a Munich/Cluster SMaSH

5 gal, OG 1.050, FG 1.011, 11 SRM, 36 IBU

10# munich

Mash @ 152 for 60 min
Boil 60 min with cluster hops (7.0%); 1oz @ 60, 0.2oz @ 30, 0.2oz @ 15, 0.5oz at flameout.

Ferment/age for at least 4 weeks with US-05/WLP001.


----------



## ardismae (Feb 4, 2016)

I lost the recipe that Ma used to make rhubarb wine. Anyone have one that works good? Would surely appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chickenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

50 lb cracked corn, sug......... ooops! wrong recipe


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dandelion wine


copperhead46 said:


> 6 to 8 cups flowers 1 gal water
> 3 lbs sugar
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> 1/4 tsp tannin
> ...


----------

